# Những lý do phụ nữ mang thai cần sử dụng gối ôm bà bầu



## Nguyễn Nhung (4/9/18)

*Những lý do phụ nữ mang thai cần sử dụng gối ôm bà bầu:*

Khi mang thai, cơ thể phụ nữ rất dễ mệt mỏi. Đặc biệt những tháng về sau càng dễ khó ngủ vào ban đêm, điều này có thể gây ảnh hưởng xấu đến cơ thể người mẹ lẫn sự phát triển của đứa con. Việc sử dụng chiếc gối ôm dành cho bà bầu có nhiều tác dụng hỗ trợ cho các chị em vào những giai đoạn khó khăn này:

*Đảm bảo sức khỏe cho người mẹ:*

- Giúp cơ thể người mẹ tiêu hóa thức ăn dễ dàng trong thời gian đầu mang thai, hạn chế tối đa chứng trào ngược axit trong dạ dày.

Sử dụng gối ôm dành cho các bà bầu trong thời gian mang thai rất cần thiết

- Giúp lưu thông tuần hoàn máu trong cơ thể người mẹ, đưa máu xuống được đôi bàn chân, giúp hạn chế được hiện tượng chuột rút và phù nề chân vào ban đêm thường gặp ở phụ nữ mang thai.

- Giúp giảm mệt mỏi, đau nhức cơ thể khi mà các bà bầu thường khó thay đổi tư thế vào ban đêm và bị tê cứng các bộ phận sau khi duy trì một tư thế quá lâu.

- Nâng đỡ được cơ thể người mẹ từ đầu, ngực đến bụng, lưng và chân, tạo cảm giác thoải mái và thư giãn.
Không chỉ trong thời gian mang thai, sau khi sinh, gối ôm bà bầu còn có tác dụng làm nệm để giảm bớt các chứng đau lưng, mỏi mệt tay chân cho các bà mẹ bỉm sửa rất hiệu quả khi chăm sóc con cái.

*Có tác dụng giúp thai nhi phát triển khỏe mạnh.*

Nhờ cơ thể người mẹ được thoải mái, giảm mệt mỏi, căng thẳng mà thai nhi cũng có thể phát triển ổn định và toàn diện trong bụng mẹ. Xem ngay: https://www.facebook.com/Goi.chu.u.cho.ba.bau.TPHCM/


----------



## Nguyễn Nhung (7/9/18)

mẹ bầu đã có lý do chưa nào. hãy mua ngay thôi


----------



## Nguyễn Nhung (11/9/18)

còn chờ gì nữa truy cập ngay https://www.facebook.com/Goi.chu.u.cho.ba.bau.TPHCM/ chuẩn bị cho mình chiếc gối thần thánh ngay thôi nào


----------

